# Fletching Brand Preferences?



## Al33 (Feb 15, 2010)

Up until recently I have always used Trueflight but not too long ago Jake Allen suggested I try the AMG's. He felt they were just as good and cheaper too so I ordered some. The quills on the Trueflights are ground really low profile while the AMG's are higher and wider. I found working with the AMG's are easier because of the more stout quill but the trade off is the bulk, especially at the front end of the fletch. No biggie really but I can see how they might be more inclined to catch on your arrow shelf or grab more when passing through something.

I have little experience with Gateways so I am not sure how they stack up against the others. What are your preferences and why? I know that some have brighter and more colors than others and that may be a factor for some.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2010)

AL i can't say just yet......LOL.....as im just getting started, but im gonna try some of all of them to see which one i like best, so im gonna keep an eye on this thread to see what evryone sugest.....LOL


----------



## ky_longbow (Feb 15, 2010)

ive fletched up several hundred of the AMG feathers, i like 'em and average 25.00 per hundred, on ebay..... or around 3.50 per dozen in some places, and yes Al said it, good quality.


----------



## devolve (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been using TrueFlight  for the last year or so. I like em, no issues and there is enough quill that when I loose one off an arrow and can sand the glue off the bottom of it and use it again usually.


----------



## fountain (Feb 15, 2010)

several can hook you up on tg.  i got some relatively cheap from joe skipp


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 15, 2010)

Imo, Trueflight is the most consistant; however, I use AMG. When needed, I sand the bottom /sides of the guill a little. Easy to do if you put the feather in your clamp or in a hinge before sanding.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 15, 2010)

I've shot aluminum arrows with Trueflight and Gateway feathers and I prefer Gateway. Seem to be more durable since they last longer for me.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bowhunters Supply Store has fairly decent prices on AMG and Gateway...quick shipment as well. And, you can mix colors within an order.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 15, 2010)

Trueflight for me, I have tried the Gateway and dont like them at all, and I have used some AMG's and liked them better than the Gateways. The AMG feathers seemed to not last as long and like you said AL, the bases are bigger but there were not bad feathers.


----------



## gurn (Feb 15, 2010)

So far I'm likin Trueflight.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 15, 2010)

I like Truflight the best but there not cheap. Al if you are having problems with the front of the feather trying to catch on something you can heat a butter knife till its red hot and smooth down the quill so it has a smooth transition like the guys do when shooting off a knuckle.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 15, 2010)

I've always used Trueflight, and have been happy with them. I LOSE most of my arrows well before the fletching wears out so that hasn't been an issue. I'd like to try some of the AMG's- especially if they are cheaper.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 15, 2010)

After fletching, I lay the front end of the quill down with a razor blade, by slicing the front edge at an angle, then add a drop of fletching glue. Never had any problems with it catching on anything.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 15, 2010)

Dennis said:


> I like Truflight the best but there not cheap. Al if you are having problems with the front of the feather trying to catch on something you can heat a butter knife till its red hot and smooth down the quill so it has a smooth transition like the guys do when shooting off a knuckle.



Thanks for the advice. I have not had any problems with them, I was just noting that with the higher quill profile of the AMG's they would be more likely to catch on things versus the low profile of the Trueflights. Even so, I will try what you suggest using my wood burning tool.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 15, 2010)

I find that Gateways have a more consistent quill than AMG (within each individual arrow, both height and width) This makes gateway easier for me to get perfectly fletched arrow, the AMGs want to sit at different angles on the shaft.  Trueflight has a higher profile that looks better to me on an arrow but I am not sure it really makes any difference. I shoot Gateway and AMG just because they are so much cheaper than Trueflight.
If I had to chose and use only one it would be Gateway. Although, if you want to shoot barred feathers, Trueflight looks 100 times better than Gateway (I don't shoot much barred, if I did, I would shoot Trueflight)


----------



## SOS (Feb 15, 2010)

TrueFlight, no.  AMG, no. That's wild turkey feathers!  I know...not your question.  I've not tried the AMG, but the prices seem great and wouldn't hesitate to give them a run.  When I've used store bought feathers, I don't honestly remember whether they were Gateway or Trueflight.
	
	



```

```
  Oh, that's too funny...I used the abbreviation for Wild Turkey Feathers up above and the computer edited it as profanity...didn't even think about that....


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Feb 15, 2010)

Everybody knows I prefer "Timberghost Brand" Wild Turkey Feathers courtesy of numerous avid turkey hunters nationwide.  

But both Gateway and Truflight have always been good,  dependable, consistent commercially prepared domestic fletchings.  As long as it don't rain they are great!


----------



## gobbler10ga (Feb 16, 2010)

trueflight


----------



## ky_longbow (Feb 17, 2010)

the AMG colors are very good, the bright is BRIGHT...


----------

